# Be Creative



## Alex (25/5/14)

The creative mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (25/5/14)

the photoshopped mod


----------



## Alex (25/5/14)

It was just an amusing idea


----------



## BhavZ (25/5/14)

That would be awesome for stealth vaping!!!


----------



## Dr Evil (25/5/14)

That would be an awesome lung hit bwahahahaha

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------

